# CM690 Fans - Whats the best case fans



## Stildawn

Just ordered a CM690.

I think it has space for:

2x140mm fans on top
2x140mm fans on side
1x120mm fan on bottom
1x80mm fan on other side (behind mobo)

Tell me whats the best fans out there? Want as much airflow with as little noise as possible.

Cheers


----------



## Stildawn

bump!


----------



## Shane

Hey man ive also got one on order!

Good question,All i know is they give you 3 Coolermaster fans with the case and i read that theyre actualy quite good,I also have another 2 Gigabyte 120mm fans which i intend to throw in there too.

Im hoping it will be quiet,If not this post will help me too


----------



## Stildawn

http://www.pp.co.nz/products.php?pp_id=AA07959

Does this one look good? Lol it says it goes with the CM690.

I was keen on Noctual (or whatever) but they dont have any in 140mm.


----------



## Shane

Yes i was just going to say Noctua as they are quiet and good quality,surely someone has 140mm noctuas in stock.

what other sites in NZ?


----------



## Stildawn

Theres heaps, but Ive looked everywhere.

Do you reckon that Coolmaster fan is any good? Do they have a good rep? Cause I can get two for 60 bucks (about 40 bucks US)


----------



## Stildawn

Got my CM690 today, man its a beast. Also got coming two 140x140x25mm CM Fans which im going to mount on the top of the case.

Just got a question and I hope its good lol. With the two fans mounted on the top will my Coolmaster V8 HSF still fit? Cause that thing is equally massive.


----------



## zer0_c00l

YA SHOULD WORK, when i had that case i had a massive heatsink/fan in there


----------



## ScOuT

The Coolermaster V8 fits like a glove in the 690...at least with my motherboard. I have about 1/4 inch to spare with 120mm fans that are 25mm thick mounted in the top.


----------



## Shane

My system is all done now with my new case,I added a extra Gigabyte 140mm fan at the top,I also have another spare 140mm i could throw in there too but its not realy needed tbh.

I have my fans connected through a fan controller too so its super quiet even with the stock Coolermaster fans they give you


----------



## Machin3

scOuT- That looks pretty good. I've been looking forward to buying that case but I wish it was black on the inside.


----------



## ScOuT

Midnight_fox1 said:


> but I wish it was black on the inside.



Mine will be at the end of May! 

I have bought my Dremel, all new black screws, fan grills, sleeve kit, new Zalman fan controller and a few other things. The entire case will be modded


----------



## Stildawn

Whats a fan controller? What does it do? Is it good to have one?

Sweet I measured it up last night and thought they would fit,

Another question, how many fans can I run off one power cable?


----------



## Machin3

Stildawn said:


> Whats a fan controller? What does it do? Is it good to have one?
> 
> Sweet I measured it up last night and thought they would fit,
> 
> Another question, how many fans can I run off one power cable?



To answer your question of "What's a fan controller?", its a small box that measures either 5.25" or 3.5" and there are knobs on front. In the back there are cables that run to your fans and basically you can adjust the speed of the fans.

Below is an example of the one I have:


----------



## Stildawn

Does the power from the PSU plug into the controller, the the controller plugs into the fans?

What exactly does it do? Measure airflow or something, or is it just a big resistor that varies the power supplied to each fan therefore controlling the speed?

What one should I get then?


----------



## Machin3

Yeah you have to plug the controller into the power supply (shouldn't be a problem- only takes one molex connector). 

The controller regulates the speed of the fan so ex. you can turn down the fan or turn it up.

They are all pretty good. Ultra has some nice ones or Antec.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999251

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2559758&CatId=501

More higher end:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4146021&CatId=501


----------



## Stildawn

Awesome, so it saves me running flippin power cables around all the fans too.

Oh how many fans can it control? Ill end up have the three stock CM690 fans, then two top mounted fans and a 80mm behind the mobo. So 6 fans?


----------



## Machin3

It supports different amounts. You could have one for 4 fans but you may also have one for 8 fans so you'll be fine. The Zalman fan controller I sent has 6 ports and its only 29.99 so its pretty good.


----------



## Stildawn

Yeah Ive ordered the Zalman, it looked pretty sweet and was a reasonable price. Cheers.


----------

